# Benzing Pidex problem



## luckyloft (Oct 21, 2006)

Anybody ever get a index out of date error on their Pidex program?We have used ours for several years and all of a sudden it gives us this error and we cant use the program.We also get a general communication error.This has caused alot of problems. Thanks Jeff


----------



## tick and twitch (Sep 26, 2012)

*pc com*

Did you have a clock hooked to the club unit in pc com


----------



## luckyloft (Oct 21, 2006)

Yes, but even when you try to insert a bird all we get is that error.we cant make any changes to chip rings or load any birds.what I dont understand is we have used the program for 3 years and had no problems.Then all of a sudden it will not work.I guess we are going to have to reload the disk. Jeff


----------



## tick and twitch (Sep 26, 2012)

*?*

I think you have to couple the birds with the clock unhooked and then download the list to the clock.


----------



## luckyloft (Oct 21, 2006)

we cant even get to that point, when we open the program we get the error. Jeff


----------



## gregnier (Aug 5, 2021)

luckyloft said:


> Yes, but even when you try to insert a bird all we get is that error.we cant make any changes to chip rings or load any birds.what I dont understand is we have used the program for 3 years and had no problems.Then all of a sudden it will not work.I guess we are going to have to reload the disk. Jeff


Did you forget to clear out old races from your clock?


----------



## gary spain (8 mo ago)

luckyloft said:


> Anybody ever get a index out of date error on their Pidex program?We have used ours for several years and all of a sudden it gives us this error and we cant use the program.We also get a general communication error.This has caused alot of problems. Thanks Jeff


 this might not be what yoyu need but i am also using pidex need help but you might need to download the latest version if you save your data to files then remove the ap then resinstall latest version from benzing site what i need help with is start to finish a race how do i start one and finish just using pidex i cannot afford ewinspeed or are there some other ways to do it please help


----------



## Flapdoodle (Nov 8, 2009)

gary spain said:


> this might not be what yoyu need but i am also using pidex need help but you might need to download the latest version if you save your data to files then remove the ap then resinstall latest version from benzing site what i need help with is start to finish a race how do i start one and finish just using pidex i cannot afford ewinspeed or are there some other ways to do it please help


Hi Gary, Just a heads up this question is from 2013. luckloft the guy who asked the question has not logged in since 2016. I am not familiar with pidex or I would try to help. All the best!


----------



## gary spain (8 mo ago)

CHEERS MATE I HAVE BEEN IN TOUCH WITH THE RPRA IN UKL PIDEX YOU CAN ONLY BASKET THE BIRDS YOU CANNOT PRNT OUT RACES OR FINISH THEM . NOW WSAYING THAT ITS STUPID TO HAVE A PROGRAM FROM BENZING TO OPNLY BE ABLE TO BASKET THEM AND NOT FINISH A RACE WHATS ALL THAT ABOUT . SPAIN WANTED 200 TO 300 EUROS FOR IONE PROGRAME FOR ONE YEAR GREEDY GREEDY GREEDY MEN


----------

